# How to Update to USB2.0?



## drgrudge (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a Western Digital Passport (Portable HDD). When I connected to my lappy there was no problem, but here in my old PC it couldn't. After some research I found out that the USB need to be updated to USB 2.0. 

Here's the screenshot of the driver manager for that thing: 
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/1707/driverdt5.jpg



I tried to update the drivers (by clicking on update drivers in the property settings), still couldn't do anything. 


Can anyone guide me how to go about?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

Which motherboard is that? Intel 81x? If so then its a hardware limitation. You gotta buy a USB 2.0 PCI addon card.

For 99.9% times you don't require any special drivers for enabling USB 2.0. You only need to make sure that its Windows XP SP2/Vista. The drivers are automatically installed by the OS for most hardware (and certainly in your case).


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 14, 2007)

^^
From the MS support center - "Even though, I might have SP2 installed, the old driver things still remain which needs to be updated". 

So I tried to update via the properties things, but no luck. 

By the way - how to see what mobo I have? Mine is an old PC, almost 7-8 years old.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

7-8 years? Then it surely won't haf USB 2.0. Get an addon USB 2.0 PCI card instead.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

wikipedia said:
			
		

> USB 1.0 was introduced in November 1995, though early uptake was originally very low. USB 1.1 came out in September 1998 to help rectify the adoption problems that occurred with earlier iterations of USB
> 
> The USB 2.0 specification was released in April 2000 and was standardized by the USB-IF at the end of 2001



So if your PC was purchased before 2001 then most probably it doesn't support USB2.0


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 14, 2007)

How much will that cost? The cabinet is also a mini tower. I also wanted to add an ethernet card so that I can share net connection btw my Mac and PC. Now it seems that I'll have to keep my MacBook 24 hrs ON to leech stuffs.  

Even if I use Linux, the same case? Is there any way, I access the contents in that HDD?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^^I think it should work albeit at the speeds of USB1.1 as USB is reverse compatible.(confirmed:USB 2.0 is backward compatible)



> Even if I use Linux, the same case?


 Yea dude even if you use Linux.Its a hardware limitation not software.I know Linux does magic sometimes but not in this case.

Price of USB2.0 PCI card Rs.300.
*cgi.ebay.in/PCI-USB-CARD-2-0_W0QQitemZ150169731692QQihZ005QQcategoryZ95393QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

You already bought MacBook???

The USB card won't cost more than 400bucks.

Yeah, its the same case even if you use Linux or any other OS. It'll work at USB 1.1 speeds only as the USB controller is the limiting entity here. What do you mean by "Is there anywawy to access the contents on the HDD"? 

As to what I've understood, its working on USB 1.1 speeds and not USB 2.0. Is your comp. not able to even detect it? Then check the USB ports for faults. Also, the ports may not be supplying enough power to the USB HDD. It may need additional power. Check that also.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 14, 2007)

Guys - 
It's not working! I want to work, thats all. I don't care if it's USB 1.1 or 2.0 speeds. When I connected, it automatically detected and it said :"The device would perform better if it runs in USB 2.0". The auo play also came - which scanned the files inside the HDD but in the end it was not able to open. 


infra_red_dude - 
The blue led lights up, once I connect to the USB port of my PC. It's a portable HDD, so no external power required. 

I brought the MacBook Pro sometime back, when I was in Dubai. Now I'm in Chennai and the lappy is in Texas. Will lay my hand in another 7-10 days or so.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Guys -
> It's not working! I want to work, thats all. I don't care if it's USB 1.1 or 2.0 speeds. When I connected, it automatically detected and it said :"The device would perform better if it runs in USB 2.0". The auo play also came - which scanned the files inside the HDD but in the end it was not able to open.


Since its recognised, at least there is no problem on that front. What error does it give when it tries to open?



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> infra_red_dude -
> The blue led lights up, once I connect to the USB port of my PC. It's a portable HDD, so no external power required.


Check the WD harddisk. Many models in the Passport series come with the option of an external power adaptor in case older computers are not able to supply enough power to it. Tho the power adaptor is not included in the package you can find a DC power connectors on the HDD.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> I brought the MacBook Pro sometime back, when I was in Dubai. Now I'm in Chennai and the lappy is in Texas. Will lay my hand in another 7-10 days or so.


Oh thats cool. I thot you were still deciding on buying.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^^try connecting in other ports if you haven't tried yet.Make sure the connections are tight.
You can try any linux distro(use LIVECD) cos the hdd is detected but you are not able to access its content.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

^^^ Yes, since its detected but not working on Windows, try on a Live CD Linux Distro.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok, got the screenies this time. 

[img=*img339.imageshack.us/img339/8246/16839686qb1.jpg]

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/4711/65062326ds3.jpg

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/8623/31589579yt6.jpg


So you can see what I meant. 
Here's the sequence of events: 

1. It tells the device can perform better. 
2. when I click that ballon, then the 2nd screenshot opens up.
3. Then, we get the auto run window.
4. Gives error as USB not recogonised. 


The thing is the Optical drives are also not working and they aren't connected to the mobo. I really wanted to install Linux as running XP in this system makes it even slow.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

1.This is normal.It tell that the port is USB1.1 and your HDD is usb2.0.
2.where is that second screenshot?
3.It means even the content are recognised.
4.I don't think there should be any error.

The same thing used to happen to me in case of my mobile phone's MMC...the card was recognised with the same warning(1) but was not accessible and was not shown in my computer.But my problem was solved by just using another USB port(my mobo has 6 in total).I guess there are different types of USB ports or some of them are damaged.

try using a pendrive...If it works perfectly then most probably as Infra red dude told it may be due to the fact that USb1.1. port is unable to supply enough power to the HDD.

Don't purchase any usb2.0 PCI they wont be of any help IMO.

Time to get a new motherboard grudgy.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 14, 2007)

^^ 
The second screenshot is the 2nd image here. The one after the image link. The 4th error that I mentioned: 
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/8246/16839686qb1.jpg


I remember that my broher was telling Pen Drives was working fine. I got to try that as well. 

One more thing that I forgot to type was all this happened in one of the 2 USB slots only. When I tried in the other slot, the Blue light was glowing darker n then lighter, ie bright and dim alternatively. I think what infra_red_dude said might be the case. It's not driving enough power. Now how to do I rectify this?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

then its clear buddy...Hdd is not able to derive enough power from the port as neither the port(pendrive working fine) is faulty nor the HDD(works on your macbook).



> I think what infra_red_dude said might be the case. It's not driving enough power. Now how to do I rectify this?


 I dunno how to rectify that.Let someone else help you here(ask Infra or choto cheeta).



wait you can try this:You said pendrive works fine...get hold of a pendrive....download DSL(damn small linux) or any other small linux distro(there are millions)....make a pendrive bootable with the ISO's....Install linux and then check whether HDD works or not.....if it not then its surely the power problem.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

Ashwin, did you check for any additional connectors on you WD hard disk for extra power? It most prolly is a problem with insufficient power.

Some of the external hard disks come with a dual headed usb A cable. One to transfer data and another one to suck in more power. But afaik, WD doesn't bundle such a cable. So see if you can somehow get hold of that cable and/or an external power adaptor for your external WD HDD (if it supports). Getting a USB 2.0 may be of some help.

To confirm if its the problem of insufficient power do this: Get hold of an external HDD which is a laptop HDD enclosed in a case (mebbe from your frenz). Ensure that its connector has dual head (i.e. there are 2 USB connectors on the cable to be connected to you system). Plug in only of them to the USB port, see if this problem can be replicated. If yes, then plug in the other one too and see if it solves the problem.


----------



## ashnik (Oct 14, 2007)

is it a laptop HDD? then u might require to attach one more usb cable to it for power supply. Older PCs don't provide enough power through single usb port.
It is same with transcend storeJet 2.5 usb cases...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

^^^ thats a moulded WD external HDD. I don't think it comes with a dual head USB connector.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 14, 2007)

Guys,
I've decided to d/l DSL and see what happens. I got confused with the number of things that were in list... can anyone please point out the URL I need to leech? Also I've never used Linux b4, so support and guide me as how to go about. 

infra_red_dude - 
I don't think anyone will have the Lappy HDD casing + lappy HDD. WD has only USB connectivity. 

The_Devil_Himself- 
I still don't have MacBook with me. Even if I did, I want this to work with my PC. I didn't try the WD in MacBook, it was a Dell 6400.

ashnik - 
It's not a lappy HDD. It comes as a complete package. 

Let's see what happens. I'll get the pen drive and distro tomorrow and test it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

> I've decided to d/l DSL and see what happens. I got confused with the number of things that were in list... can anyone please point out the URL I need to leech? Also I've never used Linux b4, so support and guide me as how to go about.


 Download DSL from here:*damnsmalllinux.org/download.html

and use this guide to make a bootable pendrive:


> SB Damn Small Linux (DSL) This is a revisit of the Windows DSL USB installation tutorial: "Putting damn small linux on a USB pendrive". Damn Small Linux was created by John Andrews of damnsmalllinux.org and is basically a trimmed down version of Knoppix, making it perfect for smaller drives. Based on the 2.4 kernel, DSL is great to use for older and slower computers as well. It will fit and run on portable devices or drives as small as 64MB.
> 
> 
> Basic essentials:
> ...





> Also I've never used Linux b4, so support and guide me as how to go about.


 There are many linux gurus to help you.don't worry.



> The_Devil_Himself-
> I still don't have MacBook with me. Even if I did, I want this to work with my PC. I didn't try the WD in MacBook, it was a Dell 6400.


 whatever dude it means the HD is perfectly alright.

BTW please do ask infra_red_dude about the distro which will suit your purpose the best.I recommended DSL because it is small and hence quick to download.


One more thing:you can find out how much power a usb port is delivering to any device connected to it.


> go to the device manager in windows system properties then open the usb properties for the usb root hub in question then properties then power. It shows the power consumption of the device.


 You can compare this to the power requirements of HDD.Hope this helps.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 14, 2007)

my bro's laptop also showed similar msg whenevr i connected the Transcend Pen Drive.

i tried to update when net was conected, it failed, then today i tried when net was not connected, & i dunno how but it got updated to USB 2.0  (some file from C: Windows/System... got installed).


------
d/l CPU-Z & run it, goto to "Mainboard" tab to find out mobo model.

*www.cpuid.com/download/cpu-z-141.zip


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself - 
Thanks a lot for the support. I don't have the resource to do the thing today. I'll get hold of a pen drive and leech some mini-distro (DSL or anything better) tomorrow. I'll post here on the updates. 

Regarading the power to the USB posts, I have two ports - as shown in the image below:
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/1707/driverdt5.jpg


And now when I see the properties of the 2nd item in the above screeny, I get the following thing: 
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/4463/46134252wg2.jpg

 and I was not able to see the power tab for the first item (the one with the Intel thing). I don't know which of the USB slot is named thus (ie, which is the Intel one and which is the Root Hub one). FYI, when I connect the WD to one of the USB slot, the light dims and brights alternatively - meaning that the power is not sufficient. 


s18000rpm - 
Hope something like that happnes to my PC as well.  No use to find out which mobo I got, this is a old PC and as ppl point out it wont support 2.0 for sure. I just want his to work, thats it.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 15, 2007)

Windows is sometimes known to mess up mounting of the external hard disks. Although both pen drives and external casing use USB Mass Storage Device Driver, somehow only hard disk mounting gets messed up. I hope you have set the external hard disk to master. If not do that and try.
Windows!!!
However, I usually work around the problem by using a Xubuntu cd (because its light). Just boot from it with the casing plugged into your system, you'll see your drive right there on the desktop or when you open HOME. Offcourse, I would not know what to do if you were to want to write to NTFS partitions


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

^^^ Yeah, don't take the trouble of installing DSL. Just use any Live CD. Most will automatically mount the external HDD. That way you can eliminate the windows drivers' problems.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ird you missed this:


			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> The thing is the Optical drives are also not working and they aren't connected to the mobo. I really wanted to install Linux as running XP in this system makes it even slow.


he has no optical device connected to this PC.so livecd is outta question.

What he can do is download either DSL(its small) or any other 700mb complete regular distro(like ubuntu) and make a bootable pendrive.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

^^^ Oh ok. Yeah, I missed that point!


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 15, 2007)

^^
What's this add on USB drive? If that's what it take to make my WD work, I can invest on that as well. If driving power is the problem, then will this work? 


Optical drive is a problem, but I think my CD ROM drive should work even though it's not connected to the mobo. Got to check that one now.  I'm waiting for unlimited net connection (gave the request letter today and the people there say by tomorrow I should have UL connection) ... presently on Home 250 which s*cks bigtime.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

The same USB 2.0 addon PCI card I was mentioned about. You can invest in that. No harm in doing that. At least the data transfer via flash drives will be faster for sure!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

^^well instead of buying that card for 500 wouldn't it be wise to get a low end new mobo instead(the ones costing 2-3k with pcie,sata,and of course usb2.0 slots)?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

Then he'll hafta buy a new proccy, RAM. Isn't that equivalent to almost buying a new system??!


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 15, 2007)

A USB 2.0 card is fine, but speed is not the problem here! Please take note.

Also, Please read this article
*marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html

it will help you as you do not have a optical drive


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

^^i guess so but spending 500 just for USB2.0 support sounds just too much to me.And there are always chances that his problem is not solved even after making this purchase.IMO hdd should have worked on usb1.1 port too(I searched net and found nothing that suggests that a usb2.0 port provides more power than a usb1.1).


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 15, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself - 
Upgrading my PC is of no use. It's a 8 year old PC. Thats y I didn't buy a optical drive for my PC. Plus if I change the mobo, prolly I got to change the cabinet as well. 

I'm planning to leech Gutsy Gibbon when I get the UL connection. By that time, the pen drive should not be a problem (now I don't have any). 


*My situation: *
- I want the WD to work as I don't want to run my MBP 24/7. So would use this PC for running full time and leeching as much as possible.  

- Previously I thought of a LAN connection or using a different modem (so that I can use Wi-Fi with my MBP) to share net connection. But it seems that once I go back to Dubai (in abt 45 days), the net connection would be surrendered as none of us reside in Chennai. 

- I hate browsing with my PC. S*cks with 800*600 resolution and generally slow operation. Is there any other way I can access Internet with MBP other than connecting the ethernet wire to it? 

*Worst case senario:*
1. WD is not usable with PC, 
2. No net sharing btw MBP and PC (other than connecting the wire), 
3. And to make things worst, I don't have an Optical drive working or have a Pen drive right now! 

I'm planning to leech the things with my PC, transfer the data to my MBP (and from that burn to DVD or store in my WD). To browse, disconnect PC and start using MBP. 


Guys, please tell me that there's other way than what I thought. I'm still positive on the situation and hope It doesn't get to the worst case senario or worst than worst case senario...

NucleusKore - 
Thanks a lot for guiding me to that article. That seriously looks geeky to me. Hopefully things should not go that worst. 

I love to install Linux in my system (will it run faster than XP?) but this optical drive issue is worring me? Can I install those OS from a Pen Drive? Or can I install both Linux and have XP. When things are under control in Linux (multimedia, internet usages only), then we can uninstall XP.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

I can only see one possible solution...Get hold of a pendrive(2gb one should do)...Use your mbp to surf net and use PC for downloading stuff....transfer data from your pc to MBP using pendrive.



> I love to install Linux in my system (will it run faster than XP?) but this optical drive issue is worring me? Can I install those OS from a Pen Drive? Or can I install both Linux and have XP. When things are under control in Linux (multimedia, internet usages only), then we can uninstall XP.


You can configure linux to run faster than XP
Yes you can install Linux from a pendrive(for more info look at the source of the tut I posted in an earlier post)
Yes you can install both linux and XP(dual boot system).Now ubuntu gutsy gibbon supports NTFS read and write support natively.
Dude the multimedia and internet features of Linux distros rock!!Amarok is the best music player in the world.Enhanced internet security(read no fear of viruses).what more?It perfectly fits your needs.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 15, 2007)

^^
 Hmm... that's what I thought about! Can you clear my doubts in the end (which got merged)? 

I just read infra_red_dude's tutorial on net sharing. Cost is an issue, as it seems I need to invest 4-5k on it. If I'm staying here, then would have considered it - not use to invest that much for a temporary period on a old PC.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

^^a 2gb pendrive should not cost more than 1k.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ 
Pen drive is not an issue. My father has my 1gb Transend drive and he's coming to Chennai next Tuesday. Plus my cousin also has one. Still if I might need one, I'll buy a Pen drive ASAP. 


I was referring to nOObish Linux doubts and not the Pen Drive one.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

don't worry about linux man...you will love Gutsy gibbon trust me


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 15, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> NucleusKore -
> Thanks a lot for guiding me to that article. That seriously looks geeky to me. Hopefully things should not go that worst.



I think you missed something. See the third point in bold *The even better trick*, please read those three lines, thats it 
It talks about the easy way of doing it using instlux. Link is here
*sourceforge.net/projects/instlux

Just for your info, I haven't tried it, but if its an old pc you have nothing to lose. The screen shots of the program interface look easy (Windowsish)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, everyone is suggesting installing Linux from the Flash Drive. But even a 4 year old PC can't boot off a USB Flash Drive widout a BIOS update. Did we forget about that??!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ehh...man problem over problem over problem.We all forgot that.
Anyways let grudgy download DSL see what happens.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, the two methods posted by NucleusKore somewhat breathes life into Ashwin's machine


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 16, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Ok, the two methods posted by NucleusKore somewhat breathes life into Ashwin's machine



At least you bothered to read


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 16, 2007)

infra_red_dude - 
Talking of BIOS... this PC won't boot in case it's not operated for 10 days or so... thats because the BIOS battery is dead for almost 2 years now. I'll have to run the setup to change the dates to boot XP. So will this pose a problem in case I'm booting via USB drive? Can I do the setup for changing the date/time as we do in Windows...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^ You can only boot off a USB Flash Drive if the BIOS supports it. Get into the BIOS and check the boot options if it supports that.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 16, 2007)

^^
How to check that?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

go to your bios(keep pressing f10\f2) just after turning on your PC....In the bios you will see something like boot preference......If you can see USB device there then your mobo supports booting from USB devices otherwise no.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

Enter the BIOS, then goto the Boot menu. You'll prolly haf a lot of options if its the older AWARD/AMI BIOS. Check the boot priority (1st boot, 2nd boot device etc.) Change the options to see if it has any USB in the listing.

Or among other options in the Boot menu itself, check if there's an option for Boot from USB or something similar.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 16, 2007)

I smell more problems now. Just the BIOS now. Got the following options: 
Disabled
Network
SCSI
CDROM
ATAPI ZIP
Floptical
Floppy
IDE -0 to IDE - 3

My first boot device was IDE - 0 and the second one was Floppy. Also I saw one more option like :"Try other booting devices -- Yes". 

So no USB in that list. 

Lol, it seems that the first post problem is the tip of iceberg! More and more is coming on the way.  


By the way, I forgot to post this yesterday. I tried the WD in my cousin's PC and it worked like a charm.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

lols,this is funny.let the PC die in peace man!

Download Gusty gibbon and follow method provided by Nucleuscore to install it.
You said you would like to replace XP with Linux anyway cos XP runs slow on your oldie so even if your HDD works or not atleast you will have a spanking new ubuntu gutsy gibbon to play with on your system.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 16, 2007)

^^ 
Yeah, will leech Gusty gibbon (or Linux Mint) for sure. Even if this PC is giving problems, I'll install that along with Tiger in my MBP.


----------

